# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Does anyone know where I can descetely camp w bob?

## domindart1

In atlanta...don't really want to travel north to ga mountains.  Somewhere near atlanta   .  Where I can hike a bit and camp w tent.  

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter63

Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome....From Wisconsin.
As I don't live near Atlanta, can't really help you out except to give you a place to start looking....

http://www.wilderness.net/NWPS/stateView?state=GA

What is your definition of "discreetly"?

----------


## kyratshooter

By wanting to stay in sight of Atlanta you are sort of knocking out the possibility of low population density or "discrete" camping!

Most of your state parks will have hiking trails you can enjoy and campgrounds that allow you to pitch your tent and work with your gear.  They do not care if you call it a backpack or a BOB, it's all the same to them.

Or you can bite the bullet, drive for two hours and hit some real woods up in north GA.  Most of us have to do that, the trip thing, no matter what state we are in.

It gives you an excuse to test your Bug Out Vehicle!

----------


## domindart1

Discreetly as in not be bothered.
Thanx for the link.

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk

----------


## 1stimestar

I know BOB stands for bug out bag but when you use it with the word discreetly, it brings to mind it's other meaning.  And I'm sorry, I know you are new, but I seriously laughed.  If you don't know it's other meaning, never mind.  Uhm, welcome to the forum.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Discreetly as in not be bothered.
> Thanx for the link.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


I suppose a lot depends on your definition of being bothered!

Lets make sure I am getting all this correctly.

You want the location of a place in or near Atlanta, Georgia that you do not have to drive a long distance to reach that contains a wooded area and no people, but is open to the public so that you have permission to use it.

We have a saying here that covers this request.

Good luck with that!

 :Surrender:

----------

